# Wow....no more B2C for Evolv!!!



## TonySC (28/2/21)



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Timwis (28/2/21)

Really don't think this will make much difference, B2B carries on so we still get DNA mods and they will still sell PCB's to modmaker vendors which will allow modders to purchase them!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TonySC (28/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Really don't think this will make much difference, B2B carries on so we still get DNA mods and they will still sell PCB's to modmaker vendors which will allow modders to purchase them!



Yup, no difference to us in RSA. Couldn't really buy evolv parts here before, and still can't really buy evolv parts here after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/2/21)

TonySC said:


> Yup, no difference to us in RSA. Couldn't really buy evolv parts here before, and still can't really buy evolv parts here after.


I don't agree. You could get any evolve board and any replacement part for quite a long time. There was a Chap who held local stock.


----------



## Timwis (28/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I don't agree. You could get any evolve board and any replacement part for quite a long time. There was a Chap who held local stock.


If he was a business he would still be able to get stock directly from Evolv although chances are he bought from an wholesaler which would of allowed him to get the parts cheaper because of the clout wholesalers have to get a good price for bulk purchases so again nothing would change!


----------

